# my 300kg squat video from yesterday



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great lift. Awesome effort.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good job, well done!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thats some big weight

Keep up the good work


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What the fcuk is that suit all about lol nice lift mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

freakin excellent bro!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

F*ck me thats some serious weight, great lift.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Swatting flies at the start or something

Great lift:thumbup1:


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> Swatting flies at the start or something


he he....

Great lift mate, i'm inspired.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Boom! Awesome lifting buddy


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You didnt spare the horses there mate.........Great lift


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

eurgar said:


> What the fcuk is that suit all about lol nice lift mate:thumbup1:


 you think it makes my bum look big pmsl


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Serious weight. When i do half of that im happy. Good stuff.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

My whole body aches just watching that - awesome fella!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

'kin hell your stance looks quite narrow, good squat


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good lift mate.

Awesome


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

who gives a fvck how big your bum looks lifting that... noticed you wore straps and thought to myself "when I lift 300 I would want straps too" lmao, when I lift 300


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ouch nice lifting man!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

That was amazing!


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Impressive mate, your avatar doesn't do you justice


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

smurphy said:


> Impressive mate, your avatar doesn't do you justice


that was about 3 years ago when i first started training mate I should update it really I'm about 3 stone heavier now


----------

